# good place to buy rims



## guest

Id like to get a set of AG tires... 
to be honest, i dont know as they are really needed, but i think they look awesome... i would still want to keep my turf tires w/chains for water..

my question: do i need to go to the dealer to get rims or is there a place that sells them aftermarket? (not sure if they are generic or specific to the tractor type... any idea of the cost? 

also any recomendations on a place for AG tires? Ive heard carlisle tire was good...


thanks 
sj


----------



## KentT

John,

The 5-log bolt pattern is generic. Rims from a Sears, Cub, Deere or virtually any other garden tractor using 12" rims would bolt onto them...

But, the "offset" of the wheels( exactly where the center part of the wheel is welded to the outside rim) varies from brand to brand, and perhaps from model to model. 

It is critical to make sure that the wheel and tire will clear the underside of the tractor's fenders and drivetrain. Measure the distance between the center of wheel where it bolts onto the hub, and a line that would indicate the inside edge of the wheel. Place a small straignt edge across the wheel rim to make this measurement, and don't allow that straight edge to sit out on the tires' sidewalls -- just on the bead of the wheel's rim.

Then, you can get a wheel that has that offset OR less. Less offset will just mount tires further apart, while more offset would mount the tires closer together and that's what you must avoid.

I suggest you take this measurement and visit some local tractor graveyards, repair shops and dealers and find a used pair. A pair of used wheels will cost you less than one new one from the dealer. 

I don't know of an inexpensive aftermarket source for new wheels...


----------



## BradT

sj,

I did what you are considering. Never found an outside source for rims, but I didn't look REAL hard, as my dealer treats me pretty well and gave me the best deal he could. Simplicity's price is around $70 each. Got Carlisles from Cedar Rapids Tire for around $130 for the pair including shipping to northern Illinois. Hard telling what they would charge to ship to Maine, so you may want to check out a more local supplier. One last piece of advice: unless you know what you're doing, PAY SOMEONE TO MOUNT THEM FOR YOU!!! I wrestled them on myself, and was sore for three days after. 

Bottom line, I am very happy with the setup. With a small floor jack and an impact wrench, I can swap treads in about five minutes.


----------



## Ed_GT5000

I also looked for a set of aftermarket rims and had no luck. I bought my tires (duro lug 10.5 X 23 X 12 ) from a whole sale dealer for $50 each. If you get any lug tire make sure they are at least 4 ply. Lugs are a great help on hills. You can back up a hill with them!


----------



## PeteNM

Here are some links that sell tractor tires and wheels. It's been awhile since I've looked at any of them so I don't remember just what they have. You might check out any Farm & Ranch Supply. I've gotten some good deals there. 

HTH

www.tiresunlimited.com
www.tuckertire.com
www.muellertiresale.com
www.millertire.com
www.greenball.com
www.durotires.com
www.trailertire.com
www.gemplers.com
www.tirenet.com
http://specialtytirestore.com


----------



## guest

Thanks All...

I will look for used rims but will check my dealer for prices on new ones... (Kent has me worrying about correct offsets) 


SJ


----------



## KentT

It's another lesson learned from the school of hard knocks...

I bought a pair of wide wheels off a Sears to mount 10.50 tires on... the offset was wrong and the tires hit the fenders....

I finally sold them months later at a tractor show for the same price I paid for them....

Never did find a set of wide ones...


----------



## bontai Joe

If the offset is wrong and the tires hit the tractor, can't you just reverse the wheels and mount them with the valve stem facing in? I did that with my rear Deere wheels to give me more width making it more stable on slopes. It is actually suggested in my manual.


----------



## dakota_dj

I ordered new 23X12 wheels for my 2518 Cub from my local dealer for $44.00 each. Ordered new 23X8.5X12 4 ply ag style lug tires from tirenet for $74.00/pair including shipping.


http://www.tirenet.com/

:ride:


----------



## PeteNM

> _Originally posted by dakota_dj _
> *I ordered new 23X12 wheels for my 2518 Cub from my local dealer for $44.00 each. Ordered new 23X8.5X12 4 ply ag style lug tires from tirenet for $74.00/pair including shipping.
> *


Nice you found a set that will work for you. Is there any way you can post a pic ?????


----------



## dakota_dj

:driving: 

I will try and get some pics in the next couple of days and post them.

Thanks

:usa:


----------

